
Ask HN: Why'd a post about my personal OSS project trending #1 on GH get flagged - mayeaux
I hate to be a nuisance but I was really excited for the community response when I made a post linking to Github Trending telling people that it was my open source project that was #1, but it was flagged and removed. This is a lifetime achievement for me and I&#x27;m pretty bumbed out about that, any explanation why it happened? Thanks
======
masonic
Maybe because you've posted this project on HN 6 times in 4 days?

~~~
r_singh
He's talking about it being flagged on Github, not HN.

~~~
mayeaux
No I'm talking about being flagged here on HN, sorry if that wasn't clear.

And I apologize but the first few times the post didn't get any traction
(really due to the Readme being very sparse). But last time I posted with a
nice Readme and it went pretty viral and now I can't post about my lifetime
historic moment of reaching #1 on GH trending? I've been working my butt off
on this I'm just trying to hustle and show some people (and people are very
appreciative so where's the harm?)

~~~
tomhoward
There are only 30 slots on the front page and they are highly prized.

The fact that an earlier submission of your project spent several hours on the
front page is a great win. Congrats for that!

But the guidelines [1] and long-established norms [2] of HN are that the same
story/project/topic isn't entitled to take up a front page spot a second time
so soon after its initial appearance, unless it clearly "gratifies
intellectual curiosity" [3] and contains "significant new information" [4].

So it's nothing personal; it's just how HN has to work to stay interesting and
allow exposure for as much different content as possible.

You can submit your project again as soon as you've added any interesting new
features.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[2]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20dupe&sort=byPopularity&type=comment)

[3]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=gratifies%20intellectual%20curiosity&sort=byPopularity&type=comment)

[4]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20significant%20new%20information&sort=byPopularity&type=comment)

~~~
grzm
Also, a submission on the project submitted 3 days ago did get significant
traction:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21926666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21926666)

141 points, 75 comments

